# Making bath bombs fizz more?



## icg (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I've been making a lot of bath bombs lately and noticed they stopped fizzing so much. People already asked this question here, but none of the responses really worked for me. My liquid content is 5-6% and ratio of dry ingredients (baking soda, citric acid, cornstarch, epsom salt) is 8:6:5:1 . I add a lot of cornstarch which sometimes helps the larger ones float. The fizzing is really small, and just pops for a few seconds and just doesn't do much after that.


----------



## Saipan (Mar 5, 2017)

Sodium Lauryl Sulfacetate.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 5, 2017)

I thought SLSA was supposed to produce more foam and slow down the fizz.  Typically the ratio of baking soda to citric acid is 2:1 so your ratio should be plenty fizzy.  I would probably reduce the cornstarch and play around with how tightly you pack the bombs as I've heard that's the secret to floaters.  I've by no means mastered bombs so take my advice with a grain of salt . . . just repeating the advice I see in lots of the FB B&B groups.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 5, 2017)

I only put a little but of cornstarch.  iI only serves as a biding agent.

Why don't you experiment with making only a baking soda, citric acid one?  You can add some fragrance, but do not go crazy.  Ratio 2:1, and see if you see a difference.

I agree SLSA helps, but that is mainly for making bubbles, bot fizzing IMO.


----------



## Kelley (Mar 15, 2017)

What are your wet ingredients? I only use oils. No witch hazel etc. That helps. No liquid colourants either. It means that you aren't fighting fizz in the making of them and it all happens in the tub.


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 21, 2017)

I didn't think SLSA / poly 80 made much bubbles but was more for making the oils dissolve into the water so the oils don't float on the surface and leave a mess in the tub!  For bubbles / foam I use cream of tartar. I definitely noticed that the more COT I added I got more foam but less fizz. Definite correlation there.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 22, 2017)

NOLAGal said:


> I didn't think SLSA / poly 80 made much bubbles but was more for making the oils dissolve into the water so the oils don't float on the surface and leave a mess in the tub! For bubbles / foam I use cream of tartar. I definitely noticed that the more COT I added I got more foam but less fizz. Definite correlation there.


 

SLSA IS specifically for bubbles.  Poly 8- is an emulsifier to attrack particles so they do not stain your tub.


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 23, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> SLSA IS specifically for bubbles.  Poly 8- is an emulsifier to attrack particles so they do not stain your tub.





I was confusing SLSA with SLES. Thanks for your reply and helping me see that
I was confusing the two. Right now I use cream of tartar but may try some SLSA too!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 24, 2017)

Not trying to be feisty or anything, but I think cream or tartar has nothing do with bubbles ....  could be wrong, as I have not research it, 

But in baking cream of tartar is used as a preservative.

The only other thing that I believe could make bubbles, and is all natural is  cocomide beatine , but I have never used it.


----------



## NOLAGal (Mar 24, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Not trying to be feisty or anything, but I think cream or tartar has nothing do with bubbles ....  could be wrong, as I have not research it,
> 
> But in baking cream of tartar is used as a preservative.
> 
> The only other thing that I believe could make bubbles, and is all natural is  cocomide beatine , but I have never used it.



I think I first came across cream of tartar here: https://uk.lush.com/ingredients/cream-tartar-0     " Hollywood-style bubbles "  and pretty sure I've seen it talked about here (or on other forums). I know from adding it to my bath bombs I've seen a lot more "foam" coming out of them and little less "fizz". I haven't gone heavy with the cream of tartar yet but will try so soon to see if I can create more of a bubble bath bomb, foamer instead of a fizzer.  I will also try using SLSA as that is new too me for making bubbles.

I didn't make the video  but gives a good comparison:  [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03GJpdIpO8M[/ame]

it seems adding COT can keep the fizz pretty good while adding some bubbles but not nearly as thick of a foam you get with SLSA (but you sacrifice the fizz).


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 24, 2017)

From the link you posted "Cream of tartar is combined with sodium bicarbonate to make our solid and self-preserving "

So it is a preservative. What makes the bombs fizz is the citric acid, not the tartar, in my opinion.

Did you see the video I posted of my bath bomb? What is that you are trying to achieve? The bubbles or the shooting fizzing action?

Here is my video I posted on another thread.  Is something similar what you want?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 15, 2017)

Soap Queen just posted a video about this.


----------

